# Betta Drawings!



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm pretty new to this website, and I saw that a lot of new people here started threads about drawing other people's bettas so I thought "why not?"


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh yeah- and please choose the best picture of your betta that you have. I will only be taking about 5 requests at a time.
Thanks!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm curious to see what you can do! Here's my guy. He's a marble so he's been changing fairly constantly, but here's the best pic I have of what he looks like right now.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

I have no idea how to upload pictures on here, so I posted it on my deviantart account. Check it out!
Copy and paste it into your URL bar.
http://jaypotatoez.deviantart.com/art/Greenapp1es-s-Betta-505147753

Thanks for the welcome, too. Your betta is beautiful, and was a pleasure to draw!


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

do you use SAI to paint?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Uh, no- I use something called Corel Painter Essentials 4. I think Corel Painter is a really good drawing tool except for the fact that it lags out a LOT.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Can you draw Scouts-Many-Marshes for me?
He's a royal blue VT. He's got white and red on his ventral finnies.
Clearest pic I've got, but I can get another if need be. :-D


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Uh, sorry if I seem a little rude but I might need another pic. I'm not good at drawing bettas from the front.
It's okay if you can't provide another one.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

It's okay. 
Will this work?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, sure! That's fine. Thanks for the pic!
In the first pic you sent me your betta looked sorta like mine for some reason XD


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

XD


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

http://jaypotatoez.deviantart.com/art/ArcticBeauty14-s-Betta-Scout-505184787
Here's the link to your betta's drawing:
I feel as if some things are missing from the drawing. Reply back anything that you think I should add or erase, and I'll fix it for you


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

He's go a bit of red on his long fins and some white, but it's great!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks! I'll fix it. I think I saw some red on the ventral fins but correct me if I'm wrong. I can't really see the white in the second picture, so I'd like if you could tell me where it was. 
Thanks again! I really appreciate the comments more than you'd think


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah, red in the middle of his left ventral. He's got white on the middle stretching to the tip of his right ventral.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

can you draw Elliot my white lipped elephant ear betta please?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

http://jaypotatoez.deviantart.com/art/ArcticBeauty14-s-Betta-505288434?ga_submit_new=10%3A1420557330
I hope I fixed your betta to your request. Tell me if there's any things I should fix again.
Indigo Betta, I'll start drawing yours soon! (Oh yeah and my betta fish is named Indigo- I don't know what that has to do with anything but uh I just thought it would be funny)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

PurpleJay said:


> http://jaypotatoez.deviantart.com/art/ArcticBeauty14-s-Betta-505288434?ga_submit_new=10%3A1420557330
> I hope I fixed your betta to your request. Tell me if there's any things I should fix again.
> Indigo Betta, I'll start drawing yours soon! (Oh yeah and my betta fish is named Indigo- I don't know what that has to do with anything but uh I just thought it would be funny)


Thanks so much  hehe cool my first betta fish was called Indigo he was my only betta when I joined this forum he was a pretty little veiltail 
I've faved some of your art on deviantart btw.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Indigo (Indi for short 'cause I'm too lazy to say Indigo all the time) is a pretty little violet betta with red ventral fins and some red and white on his other fins. He's my second betta now (yes I know I'm not too experienced). Most of the funny-looking bettas come from the PetSmart I go to- once I saw 2 pretty light purple veiltails there. Once when we visited to get some food for my guinea pigs I saw this fabulous pure purple betta (I have no idea where they got that). My friend also got her gray-blue and orange-eyed betta there too. PetSmart may not be the best at taking care of their bettas, but they have some beautiful fish there.

Sorry, I talk a lot. Here's your betta for you!
http://jaypotatoez.deviantart.com/a...lliot-505361353?ga_submit_new=10%3A1420584051


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love it Thanks so much! 

I've faved it on DA


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

You're welcome


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

PurpleJay said:


> I have no idea how to upload pictures on here, so I posted it on my deviantart account. Check it out!
> Copy and paste it into your URL bar.
> http://jaypotatoez.deviantart.com/art/Greenapp1es-s-Betta-505147753
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, too. Your betta is beautiful, and was a pleasure to draw!


I haven't been paying much attention to this section of the forum, but thank you so much for your picture of my boy!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

It's been a long time since I've been to this side of the forum. Just saying requests will still be taken if anybody wants them!


----------

